# We've recently had 3 cats to show up in our neighborhood...



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

One is a large white male. He is extremely skittish of people. I stepped outside the other night and didn't know he was out there. He took off running down our driveway. He didn't even look back until he was across the road in a neighbor's yard. I generally only see him at night. 

There is a large tortie roaming around. I've only seen her a few times, because she generally stays hidden and with her coat coloring, she blends in very well with her surroundings. 

The last is a large black and white. I believe this one is a male. I don't think he's as feral as the other two, so he could be a stray. He comes around some during the day. I was able to capture his picture today, but he was keeping a good distance between us. Our front yard is about a 1/4 of an acre and he was towards the end of it. I was on the front porch and tried to zoom in on him, with the camera, so I apologize for the quality. 























I made a shelter up under our front porch and put out food and water. I've always had an interest in the TNR programs and doing what I can to help, but someone has been trapping all of the neighborhood cats and taking them to the shelter. Well, we all know what that means. I decided that now was the time to get involved with the ferals, since I'm seeing them again.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Good luck.
My husband told me he saw a black kitty in our back corral this morning. Tonight I will be putting out a bowl of cheap canned food and scattering a handful of flour on the barn floor.

...the flour is to identify species (_kitty, possum or '****_) by footie-prints.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww! He looks like one of the ferals on my cul-de-sac!











When my girls were at the vet today, I found out which TNR group that my vet works with. I may contact them to coordinate TNRing the little ones. It makes me sad that they're just released back outdoors, but at least there won't be any kittens.


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh he does, doesn't he? I know what you mean about the TNR. It's one of those situations where you get torn on, because you want them to have a loving indoor home, but, then on the other hand, so many of them would never be companions like our babies, and, like you said, at least they can't have kittens. 

The flour idea is a good idea. I hadn't thought of that. It might be a good idea for me to do that, too, since I have seen foxes and a 'possum around.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

One of the little orangies tries to come inside with me when I get home at night. I breaks my heart.


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

marie73 said:


> One of the little orangies tries to come inside with me when I get home at night. I breaks my heart.


I may have missed this somewhere, but why can't you let that one come in? :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Many reasons. My girls. My landlord, who has let pass the fact that I was allowed to have two cats and now have four, fleas, other diseases, don't really know if the cat is male or female, which is a whole other set of issues.....


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Many reasons. My girls. My landlord, who has let pass the fact that I was allowed to have two cats and now have four, fleas, other diseases, don't really know if the cat is male or female, which is a whole other set of issues.....


Oh ok. I didn't know you had a landlord and weren't allowed more.  I understand the fleas, diseases, etc. I was just thinking in the terms of bringing in, bathing for fleas, quarantine, vetting, and then socializing for adoption.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He'll walk up to me, but won't let me pet him. They're definitely all feral, but friendly. Some of them were picked up by a group that DOES socialize and rehome after they're fixed. I wish they'd come and get these little ones, too.


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

marie73 said:


> He'll walk up to me, but won't let me pet him. They're definitely all feral, but friendly. Some of them were picked up by a group that DOES socialize and rehome after they're fixed. I wish they'd come and get these little ones, too.


That would be so awesome! Maybe they will. **Paws Crossed** I'm glad that people are taking interest in the feral kitties. The black and white boy was back outside last night. I haven't seen him at all today, and I haven't seen the tortie girl for a few days.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Bowl of food and surrounding flour were untouched...


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Bowl of food and surrounding flour were untouched...


Hmmm...are you going to try it for a few days to see if the kitty returns?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Absolutamente! 
I had brought out another can AND a plate of meat/leftovers in a pie-tin. I didn't replace the cat food (cold outside). Tonight, I'll check it and if the canned food is dried out, I'll toss it, wash the bowl and put out dry food in hopes of attracting the cat at some point. I placed it up on a stack of pallets, but I am now thinking of putting it on the floor of the barn. I really didn't want to do that because I do not want to attract possums and 'coons.


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Absolutamente!
> I had brought out another can AND a plate of meat/leftovers in a pie-tin. I didn't replace the cat food (cold outside). Tonight, I'll check it and if the canned food is dried out, I'll toss it, wash the bowl and put out dry food in hopes of attracting the cat at some point. I placed it up on a stack of pallets, but I am now thinking of putting it on the floor of the barn. I really didn't want to do that because I do not want to attract possums and 'coons.


Great! Keep me posted!  I know what you mean. I don't really have anywhere to set up food without attracting anything else, but I have managed to see the black and white boy out there eating, so I know that he's getting some of it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My problem is it is in my barn where my horse lives/eats. Possums can carry and transmit EPM (_equine protozoal myoencephalitis_) to horses through their feces ... and possums are *known* for pooping WHILE they eat. I *really* don't want to have a possum eating in there.

I think I am going to put the food at floor level and hope like heck I get a kitty in there. I also hope that the kitty will know to come back and check, and be able to follow their nose when I move the food back on top of the pallets so the 'possums and 'coons can't reach it.


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh I don't blame you one bit. I've always loved horses, but never been fortunate enough to have one. I've known people who had them. My uncle's brother raised Tennessee Walkers for years. He may still, but I know he was brought down bad with cancer a few years ago. I absolutely love the Friesans. There was one big boy being boarded at the stables I used to go to and he was just fabulous. I love to ride. I'm hoping to get to go some this Spring, if not before then. I didn't know that about the 'possums. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tortietudelove said:


>












Oh man you guys are killing me!!! _weak kneed slobbering with love!_ I love the tuxedos and black and whites.

Erica is there anyway you could find out who is trapping and taking the ferals to the shelter and their death sentences? Maybe you could gentlely inform them of what they are doing to these poor kitties and they’d stop???

Also even if a cat runs doesn’t mean it once wasn’t a companion cats and can come around. Once they have been outside for awhile and mistreated by people they become skittish just to survive. But they can come around once they understand they can trust you.

Usually the way I kind of think a cat is truly feral is they have the big round head brought on by never being neutered and they have scars on them from fighting. I “assume” then the cat is truly a wild community cat.

I’m so glad you are going to do something for the guys your spotting. Its always easier if you have a group to work with to TNR. ~ Sharing resources and moral support. Can you hook up with people in your area? Or would you rather do it yourself? Its so nice you built a warm place for them and food.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the flour idea. My cat's male suitor was around for several days after I had her re-spayed. I left food out twice but can't be sure if he took it or if a possum I've seen a few times took it. I'm not sure where I'll go with him from there.


----------

